# Καπ καπ, απ κατ, κατ καμ, γκαπ γκαπ



## Theseus (Oct 15, 2011)

Πάει ένας μπάρμπας από το Βάβδο το αυτοκίνητο σε ένα μάστορα στη Θεσσαλονίκη να του πει ότι ανά διαστήματα από κάτω ακούγεται ένας θόρυβος. 
Φτάνει που λέτε στο συνεργείο και τον ρωτάει ο μάστορας:
-Τι έπαθε μπάρμπα τ' αμάξι;
Και λέει ο Βαβδινός [where is this?] :
-Τι να σι πω *καλόμ,* να, καπ καπ (κάπου κάπου) απ κατ (από κάτω) κατ καμ (κάτι κάνει) γκαπ γκαπ... του λέει ο μπάρμπας.
Έμεινε ο μάστορας κοιτώντας τον, γιατί δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα από ό,τι του είπε ο μπάρμπας...

I don't understand the point of the dialogue and the Καπ καπ, απ κατ, κατ καμ, γκαπ γκαπ . Thanks to all for help with every thread I have submitted.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2011)

The point of the dialogue is to show that the one from Βάβδο (this seems to be in Halkidiki, I'd never heard of it either) has a peculiar regional accent, where they omit all the final vowels. So although he speaks Greek, the other man doesn't understand anything.

καλόμ = καλό μου = dear
καπ καπ = κάπου κάπου = now and then
απ κατ = από κάτω = underneath the car
κατ καμ = κάτι κάμει = something goes 
γκαπ γκαπ = bang bang


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2011)

According to the Greek Wikipedia, a linguistic interesting point with Βάβδος is that the local idiom has no male gender...


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a favourite joke with a long standing here in Thessaly, where the local idiom as a rule shortens most words by omitting the final, not accented vowel (and frequently the penultimate, before the final consonant, or other vowels within words).

The local variation goes like this: Κάπ' κάπ', 'π'κάτ γκαπ γκαπ κάτ' κάν'.

-Τι φκιάν'ς; Τι φτιάχνεις; What are you making? How are you doing?
-Καλά είμι, Μήτσο μ', π'λιά π'λώ. Καλά είμαι, Μήτσο μου, πουλιά πουλώ. I'm fine, Mitsos my friend, I'm selling birds (chicken).

You'll find a couple of other examples here and here, Theseus.

But if I were to take up that thread, there would be no end to it.


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2011)

Διάλογος στην αγορά της Μυτιλήνης, ανάμεσα σε έναν που πουλάει πήλινα πουλιά και σε έναν πελάτη:

Πλι πλω! (πουλί πουλώ)
Τι πλεις;
Πλι.
Δεν πλεις πλι (δεν πουλείς πουλί)
Τι πλω;
Πλο! (Πηλό)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2011)

Λεν μι λεν σι λεν!


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Ωραιότατο, Σαράντ! 

Στη Μυτιλήνη αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, οι μεγάλες ομοιότητες της τοπικής προφοράς με τη θεσσαλική. Άλλο παράδειγμα που μου διηγήθηκε ξενομπάτης φαντάρος εκεί. Παράγγειλαν σουβλάκια οι παλιοί στο φυλάκιο, ξέχασαν όμως τις κοκακόλες κι έστειλαν τον νέοπα να φέρει. Πάει στο μπακάλικο του κοντινού χωριού και ζητάει δέκα κοκακόλες. Και η μπακάλισσα ρωτάει: 
-Συκωτάκια;
-Τι συκωτάκια; Δέκα κοκακόλες θέλω!
-Ναι, μα σι κουτάκια ή σι μπουκάλια;

Εδώ, στο γήπεδο:
-Τς είν' τς άλλ'; Είναι εδώ οι άλλοι; (οι άλλοι, των άλλων, τους άλλοι)
-Τς είν', τς είν'. Είναι, είναι.
-Πού τς είν', αγιέ μ'; Δεν τς γλιέπου. Πού είναι, γιε μου; (δικέ μου). Δεν τους βλέπω. 
-Τς είν' στα τσίγκια. Είναι στα τσίγκια (στο σκεπαστό).

Στο καφενείο:
Τς έ'ς τς άς; Τους έχεις τους άσους;

Νεοσύλλεκτος ρωτάει αν πήραν τα στρατιωτικά ρούχα οι υπόλοιποι: Τς έντ'σαν τς άλλ';


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2011)

Μόνιτς


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

Ναι, ναι! Μόνιτς! 
Εδώ το άκουσα και Αμαναχίτς, ποιας εθνικότητας όμως δεν ήξεραν να μου πουν. Επιρρηματικό.
Κι ένα από τα πιο σουρεάλ συνθήματα σε γήπεδο: Γαμήστιτς, ξισκίστιτς, απουσυντουνίστιτς!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 16, 2011)

Εγώ το ήξερα "Κατ' καν' γκαπ γκαπ κει κατ' καπ' καπ'", χωρίς κόμματα 

Αληθινό ανέκδοτο: Κακοήθης γνωστός μου παρατηρεί δύο κοπέλες αναστήματος μικρότερου του κανονικού, και με ρωτά κατ' ιδίαν "Ποια είναι τα χόμπιτς;". Την επομένη περιγράφω τη σκηνή στην οικογένεια: γελούν οι αδελφές μου, γελά και ο πατέρας μου που δεν έχει ιδέα περί Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών. Οι υπόλοιποι γυρίζουμε με απορία και τον ρωτάμε: "Εσύ γιατί γελάς;". Αυτός απαντά "Μα ήταν άσχετο αυτό που ρώτησε". Εμείς: "Δηλαδή τι ρώτησε;". Και ο εκ Καζακλαρίου νυν Αμπελώνος Λαρίσης πατέρας μου απαντά: "Ποια είναι τα χόμπυ της!". Εμείς ξεκαρδιζόμαστε, και η μητέρα μου τον αποτελειώνει σχολιάζοντας "Αχ το καζακλαριώτικο...!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2011)

Πάντως δεν μιλάνε έτσι στην Βάβδο ούτε η έλλειψη αρσενικού είναι ιδιαίτερο στοιχείο της. Και στο χωριό μου, που είναι δίπλα στον Πολύγυρο, το αρσενικό *μοιάζει* να είναι θηλυκό. Και λέω *μοιάζει*, γιατί το "η Άγγελους" (ο Άγγελος) δεν είναι θηλυκό, απλά είναι παραφθορά φωνηέντων.



dharvatis said:


> Αληθινό ανέκδοτο: Κακοήθης γνωστός μου παρατηρεί δύο κοπέλες αναστήματος μικρότερου του κανονικού, και με ρωτά κατ' ιδίαν "Ποια είναι τα χόμπιτς;". Την επομένη περιγράφω τη σκηνή στην οικογένεια: γελούν οι αδελφές μου, γελά και ο πατέρας μου που δεν έχει ιδέα περί Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών. Οι υπόλοιποι γυρίζουμε με απορία και τον ρωτάμε: "Εσύ γιατί γελάς;". Αυτός απαντά "Μα ήταν άσχετο αυτό που ρώτησε". Εμείς: "Δηλαδή τι ρώτησε;". Και ο εκ Καζακλαρίου νυν Αμπελώνος Λαρίσης πατέρας μου απαντά: "Ποια είναι τα χόμπυ της!". Εμείς ξεκαρδιζόμαστε, και η μητέρα μου τον αποτελειώνει σχολιάζοντας "Αχ το καζακλαριώτικο...!"


 
Το γνωρίζω στο χωριό μου ως:
-γιατί ο φρόντο κυκλοφορούσε με το δαχτυλίδι στο λαιμό του;
-γιατί είναι χόμπι'τ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Κλασικό αυτό που λες, Ελληγεννή, και στη Θεσσαλία.

Το σχετικό ανέκδοτο με το πιτσιρίκι που τραβάει τη μάνα του απ' το φουστάνι:
-Μάνα, ου μπέμπ'ς χέσ'κι.
-Άσι μι τώρα, έχου δ'λειά.
-Μάνα, ου μπέμπ'ς χέσ'κι.
-Άσι μι, σ' λιέου!
-Μάνα, ου μπέμπ'ς χέσ'κι.
Παφ! (σφαλιάρα)
-Πόσις φουρές θα στου πω; Δεν είν' ου μπέμπ'ς, είνι *ι* μπέμπ'ς!


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]
> Το γνωρίζω στο χωριό μου ως:
> -γιατί ο φρόντο κυκλοφορούσε με το δαχτυλίδι στο λαιμό του;
> -γιατί είναι χόμπι'τ.


 
Όσο γι' αυτό, την πρώτη φορά που άκουσα «Ο Χρήστος πήγε διακοπές με το γιο τ'», όλοι έσκασαν στα γέλια όταν ρώτησα «Αλήθεια; Πήρε ο Χρήστος γιοτ;»  :lol:


----------



## surfmadpig (Oct 16, 2011)

Υπάρχει αρσενικό στο Βάβδο, απλά μπροστά του μπαίνει το θηλυκό άρθρο. Γιαυτό πολλοί λένε η Βάβδος, επειδή ακούνε τους Βαβδινούς και υποθέτουν πως είναι θηλυκό. Είναι όμως αρσενικό. Αντίστοιχα, στα θηλυκά χρησιμοποιούν ουδέτερο. Και στα ουδέτερα ουδέτερο.

Μπάι δε γουέη, είναι πολύ ωραίο χωριό ο Βάβδος.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 16, 2011)

Δύο αληθινά Μυτιληνιά: 

Στην Αγιάσο φώναζε ένας μαγαζάτορας: Τσοκαρέλια, ιγώ τα φτιάν', ιγώ τα πλιώ! (τσόκαρα εγώ τα φτιάχνω, εγώ τα πουλώ!) 

Και... 

Περπατάει η μαμά στο δρόμο κρατώντας το παιδάκι της από το χέρι και περνάνε μπροστά από ένα φούρνο. 

Παιδάκι: Μαμά, θέλω κλούρ'! 
Μαμά: Όχι κλούρ' μωρέλι μου, όπως τση βλάχ', κλούρι! 

Και ένα τελευταίο που συνέβη σ' εμένα.
Μιλούσαμε σε μια παρέα και ξαφνικά λέει μια κοπέλα, "Σαν το γκόλουμ" και δύο από την παρέα την κοιτούσαν και χασκογελούσαν. "Τι είπες;" της λένε. "Σαν το γκόλουμ" επαναλαμβάνει εκείνη ανήξερη. Ξανά γέλια και ξανά ερώτηση. Την τρίτη φορά εκείνη το επεξηγεί: "Σαν το γκόλουμ, από τον Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών." Και έρχεται η συνειδητοποίηση στους άλλους δύο. "Ααααααα! Και τόση ώρα νομίζαμε πως λες 'Σαν τον κώλο μου!" 

Επίσης, ο δίχρονος γιος μου έρχεται μια μέρα στο γραφείο και λέει φωναχτά: "Θέλω τον κώλο μου!" και έδειχνε φυσικά το αγαλματίδιο του γκόλουμ που έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> [...]
> -Μάνα, ου μπέμπ'ς χέσ'κι.
> Παφ! (σφαλιάρα)
> -Πόσις φουρές θα στου πω; Δεν είν' ου μπέμπ'ς, είνι *ι* μπέμπ'ς!


Εκ στόματος μητρός:
Θεία μου Κρητικιά, διαβάζει το γιο της που έχει μπροστά του το αναγνωστικό:
Γιος: Κατεβήκαμε στην πλατεία του χωριού...
Θεία: Παφ! (του παίζει μια σφαλιάρα) Πλατ*έ*ια λέμε!


----------



## Theseus (Oct 16, 2011)

*Query about a thread*

[Σε μπαρ στην Καλαμπάκα, μπαίνει καλλίπυγος νεαρά εξ Αθηνών. Ο μπάρμαν, το αστέρι μας, τη βολιδοσκοπεί:
-Να σ' πω, πώς σ' λέν';
-Λία.
-Λία σ' λέν'; Λία λέν' κι τον πατέρα μ'!
Is this a play on the name Elias and the slang meaning of the 'τον έμμεσο προσδιορισμό της φούτσας';


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, Theseus. I've moved your question to this thread, as I believe it belongs here. Yes, the wordplay is between the names _Λία_ and the corrupted version of _Ηλίας_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Exactly as Nickel says, Theseus. 
Let me remind you of the common Αϊ Λιας or Άι Λιας or Αη Λιας or Άη Λιας (etc., with or without a hyphen) for the Prophet Elias or the churches and chapels devoted to him, usually built on hilltops. Btw, there's one in Βάβδος, as in most places all around Greece.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 16, 2011)

*Λία σ' λέν'; Λία λέν' κι τον πατέρα μ'*

Σε μπαρ στην Καλαμπάκα... 

Στο ίδιο μπαρ, μπαίνει καλλίπυγος νεαρά εξ Αθηνών. Ο μπάρμαν, το αστέρι μας, τη βολιδοσκοπεί:
-Να σ' πω, πώς σ' λέν';
-Λία.
-Λία σ' λέν'; Λία λέν' κι τον πατέρα μ'!
Sorry if I've already submitted this thread but cannot find it! Basically, I think I've missed thee point of the joke, unless it means I'm called Lia and so is my father [= Elias, Lias being a village abbreviation for this name.] I at first thought it may hide an obscenity - else why is she a καλλίπυγος νεαρά - viz. Λιάς is used για τον έμμεσο προσδιορισμό της φούτσας i.e.πούτσος but I've changed my opinon.

mod's note: Ι've merged the new thread with the relevant one, Theseus.


----------



## meidei (Oct 16, 2011)

I think the point of the joke is that in the barman's accent the female name Lia and the male name Elias sound the same, thus a sexual turn-off for the barman.
Kinda reminds me of that other joke, "Αναΐς από το Παναής".


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, since the bartender wanted to know her in the biblical sense, I think her name would be more appropriately spelled Leah, the medieval symbol of non-monastic life (Kalambaka is famous for the nearby monasteries of Meteora but she's hanging out in bars); or perhaps Leia. :inno:

The reference to καλλίπυγος νεαρά was my addition to the joke, Theseus, in order to show she was a temptation for the bartender, not an unremarkable hobbit. ;)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 5, 2013)

daeman said:


> Όσο γι' αυτό, την πρώτη φορά που άκουσα «Ο Χρήστος πήγε διακοπές με το γιο τ'», όλοι έσκασαν στα γέλια όταν ρώτησα «Αλήθεια; Πήρε ο Χρήστος γιοτ;»  :lol:



Σαν τον γερο-Παναγιώτου:


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2013)

...
Ωραιότατον! :up:

Και:
Η μόνη σίγουρη οδός παραγωγής ευπόρων
- πέραν των δυσβαστάκτων φόρων -
ήνε να επ*η*δ*η*κνύωσι τον πλούτων ποντοπόρον
Διότι για νάβγη ο φτοχός ούτως με τον υιόν του
θα διασπαθίσει, σύντωμα να έχει γιωτ δικόν του

Και Η πούλια / Το γράμμα.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 22, 2014)

...
...και τώρα, τα ρήματα. Αρχινάμε με το _είμαι:

_


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2015)

...
Επιγραφή σε κατσικόδρομο που κατεβαίνει σε παραλία του Πηλίου:





Ντιπ κουρνάρζμα.


----------

